# eclipse ignoriert -vmargs



## Guest (15. Jun 2008)

ich starte eclipse europa unter vista mittels folgenden kommandos: G:\eclipse\eclipse.exe -vmargs -Xms128M -Xmx512M

aber trotzdem startet er mir programme lediglich mit 64MB max memory. auf nem anderen vista rechner funktioniert das einwandfrei. woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2008)

Schreib das mal in die eclipse.ini
Woher weißt du eigentlich so genau das du derzeit 64 MiB hast?


----------



## Gast (17. Jun 2008)

ini sieht so aus:

```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256M
-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx512m
```
ist mir durch nen heap space error aufgefallen. hab beim allozieren mal Runtime#freeMemory/maxMemory ausgegeben und da war gut zu sehen, wie die maximal 64MB schnell voll laufen. wenn ich den launcher entsprechend konfiguriere, funzt auch alles wunderbar.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2008)

Ach, ich hab dich total falsch verstanden...
Ich dachte du meinst den Speicher *für* Eclipse.
Programme du du *aus* Eclipse startest, werden in einer eigenen VM gestartet.  Deren Speicher erhöhst du in der betreffenden launch configuration,


----------

